# Desert Tortoise eggs transport



## Skyler Nell (May 6, 2010)

Hi everyone! A woman I know is trying to give away her adult females eggs. I want to take two but will Desert Tortoise eggs make it through a car transport? The house is very close to mine but i don't want to move them if this will hurt them. So my question is, would it be possible to transfer DT eggs? and how? Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2010)

I don't think anyone should answer this thread.

According to the California Fish and Game department's regulations, it is illegal to artificially incubate desert tortoise eggs. Once the female has laid the eggs, you are supposed to let nature take its course.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 6, 2010)

Just a question ... I thought it was alright to put them in a box ... etc. and see what happens ... as long as you don't deliberately incubate them? Please tell me if I"m wrong on this. I was also told that while it's illegal to incubate them, it's also illegal to destroy them. Is this true?


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 6, 2010)

Skyler Nell said:


> Hi everyone! A woman I know is trying to give away her adult females eggs. I want to take two but will Desert Tortoise eggs make it through a car transport? The house is very close to mine but i don't want to move them if this will hurt them. So my question is, would it be possible to transfer DT eggs? and how? Thanks!



Well say I just was looking to re-bury the eggs on my property, helping out someone who would otherwise let these hatchlings wander around an unsafe, unfenced property opening onto a busy street. I'm just wondering if an egg would survive a transport??


----------



## Yvonne G (May 6, 2010)

If a desert tortoise digs a nest and lays eggs, you have to leave them there and don't touch them. If the ants eat them, so be it. You're supposed to let nature take its course. I think the implied notion is that you shouldn't be keeping males with females, but they don't come right out and say that.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 6, 2010)

emysemys said:


> If a desert tortoise digs a nest and lays eggs, you have to leave them there and don't touch them. If the ants eat them, so be it. You're supposed to let nature take its course. I think the implied notion is that you shouldn't be keeping males with females, but they don't come right out and say that.



Yes, I agree ...


----------



## Tom (May 6, 2010)

With other species, I've been told there is a one week window. Others say its fine to move them anytime as long as you don't let them rotate at all. I have no idea if this applies to CDTs or not. The legality of it is between you and law enforcement.


----------



## Shelly (May 7, 2010)

You are not allowed to touch the eggs. Period.


----------

